# Clinton River Brown



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fished for about 2 hours Saturday and managed to catch a 23" 5lb brown trout. Caught it on a 1/4oz nickle/blue spoon. Got nothing while casting some hot n tots. That was the only hit and fish of the day for me.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a great fish for the Clinton, congrats.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish. You happen to snap a photo of the beast?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds good. At the park or towards the dam?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Photo would be sweet, if you have one.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope you were able to get a picture of it. It was a great fish!

I saw the fish when he was on his way to the truck. Looked to be a resident fish as it was much darker than most lake run browns I have seen. It was a great fish for the Clinton!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Do any good Jay?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah I have a picture. I just need to upload it from my camera to the computer.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Heres the photos.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice fish..


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great fish! congrats


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice Lake-run Brown. Love the color changing.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you suppose that fish followed Salmon up the creek to eat eggs?

Browns dont spawn until later.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice fish. Very cool to see a lake run brown from the Clinton.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

New York and Ohio (maybe PA too) have been planting quite a few Lake Run Browns in the last few years into the Erie Tribs. I'll bet that some stray fish in the Clinton and Huron will become less of a rarity in the coming years. I wouldn't complain if I landed one!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

You never know! A few years ago I caught a pink salmon in front of the spillway. Looked like a male about 3 lbs.


----------



## Bass Guy (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no idea where this brown trout was caught and don't want to know. Just a reminder that the Clinton below Yates Dam is a type 4 trout stream so the possession season for brown trout on the Clinton River below Yates Dam is the Last Saturday in April thru September 30. Check the fishing guide. But you can still enjoy catching and releasing them. Good Fishin!


----------

